# Chinese ooth incubation period



## padkison (Mar 14, 2007)

How long will a chinese mantid ooth kept at about 50F all winter and brought to room temperature take to hatch (as opposed to one laid and kept at room temp)? Or is there any difference?

I'm thinking perhaps the eggs/larva progress during the winter and then finish up as the weather warms.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 14, 2007)

I find 50 a little iffy, I keep mine at 40 under refridgeration. But it usually takes 4 to 6 weeks for mine to hatch! Don't forget to keep some moisture around them, use a paper towel that u mist or keep wet. U will find it dries out even under fridge every day. a couple times a week is good. Check the forum here and u will get more info!


----------



## Rick (Mar 15, 2007)

4-6 weeks probably. Maybe sooner if it was kept at 50. Keeping them in the fridge can dry em out so be careful with that.


----------



## padkison (Mar 16, 2007)

Reason I ask is that you observed an ooth hatch in the wild here and we haven't had 4-6 weeks of warm weather -&gt; that ooth progressed toward hatching from fall to winter.

I wild collected this last fall. I guess I'll see how soon it hatches now that it is inside.



> 4-6 weeks probably. Maybe sooner if it was kept at 50. Keeping them in the fridge can dry em out so be careful with that.


----------



## padkison (Mar 27, 2007)

Ooth is hatching. Time frame is 2 weeks from when I brought it up to room temp. There must be development of the eggs during the cool period depending on the temperature at which the ooth is store.


----------

